# cast Net License?



## toejam

do you need a special license to use a cast net to catch bait in NC??


----------



## obxrules

No you don't need a license to use a cast net to catch bait for your personal use. But you aren't allowed to sell the bait you catch unless you have a commercial fishing license. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## toejam

Thanks, obxrules.


----------



## spot tail hunter

Standing here with a Marine Fisheries officer and you do have to have a license. If you catch any finfish in any way you need a license.


----------



## TimKan7719

The question was!!!!!!!!



toejam said:


> do you need a special license to use a cast net to catch bait in NC??


 and no you dont need a Special one a Normal NC Slat Water Fishing License will sufice.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## zztopsail

Then tell the Marine Fisheries Officer to go read the rule book. Here is the link to the Feb 98, 2009 NC Wildlife RECREATIONAL COMMERCIAL GEAR LICENSE http://www.ncdmf.net/download/RCGLsummary.pdf

At the bottom of the PDF it states "A RCGL is not required when harvesting recreationally or using the following recreational gears: hook and line or
bait and line (except multiple hook or multiple bait trotline), collapsible traps, seines less than 30 feet, dip nets, landing nets, cast nets, gigs, spears and up to two minnow traps."


----------



## zztopsail

Then tell the Marine Fisheries Officer to go read the rule book. Here is the link to the Feb 98, 2009 NC Wildlife RECREATIONAL COMMERCIAL GEAR LICENSE http://www.ncdmf.net/download/RCGLsummary.pdf

Also check here:

http://ncdmf.net/download/2009_MFC_Rulebook.pdf


And look at the heading:

SECTION .0100 - GENERAL RULES
15A NCAC 03I .0101 DEFINITIONS


----------



## ReelKingin

interesting find ZZ....I was told by a MF guy that i had to have one as well, but interesting find my friend


----------



## spot tail hunter

I was to the understanding that he was talking about a saltwater fishing license. No you dont need a special license just to a reg license. Didnt mean to spark off any smart comments just trying to help....


----------



## izaver

toejam said:


> do you need a special license to use a cast net to catch bait in NC??


This has been discussed on ncangler website, and the consensus is that you do need a "special fishing devices" license in order to use the cast net. It's $10 and available on ncwildlife.org website


----------



## can't fish today

izaver said:


> This has been discussed on ncangler website, and the consensus is that you do need a "special fishing devices" license in order to use the cast net. It's $10 and available on ncwildlife.org website


I believe that refers to inland waters.


----------



## zztopsail

Ok;


Bottom line here:

I am out of state, I live in SC

I go on line and buy a non-residence NC Saltwater Fishing License for $35.

One of the questions it asks me is:

"Do you use a cast net?"

I answer yes

It does not charge me and I get the license.

I believe that settles it..

You do not need a special license to throw a cast net to obtain bait.:fishing:


----------



## redhorse9902

If in salt water, no. In fresh water, Yes. And then, that depends on the game warden.


----------

